# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Dominos ,I love this game,easy mode

## flyhigh

coulds some one test it in windows vista or 7 and see if it has any errors
my uncle really loves this game and hes got vista im sure.
thanks

----------


## flyhigh

heres 2 of the files

----------


## flyhigh

heres the rest hope you can put it together

----------


## NancyMerrison

No errors in windows 7  :Wink:

----------

